# best 12 gauge semi auto n pump??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to get oppinions on the best 12 gauge hi capacity semi auto and pump in the 800ish and under range. Looking for 7 n up shot capacity. Thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

FN SLP (semi-auto) is very nice, in the $800-$900 range. Eats every type of load and comes with ghost ring sights. Comes with a rail on top to mount optics too. A work of art as far as tactical shotguns go. Worth the investment.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm told the Beretta 1301 is the best SA shotgun for the money. About the $850 range.

http://www.beretta.com/en-us/1301-tactical/


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For a pump... i'm still a huge fan of the Remington 870. The Magpul model is decked out with multiple enhancements including a durable Ceracoat finish. Right in the $800 range.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

I carried Remington 870, Winchester Defender, and Mossberg 500 while in the Marine Corp in 1986 to 1990. I liked the Remington the best although the Mossberg was the most reliable when sand get into the receiver. Find the one you like and just keep it clean and you have a good defense gun.


----------



## LanceM (Oct 14, 2014)

Big Fan of the Remington 870


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mossberg 500 all day long. Dirt cheap, stone reliable and bad guys hate 'em :numbchuck:


----------

